# HWW des Eifelvereins



## black (22. Januar 2006)

guckst du hier -- > http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202201

vill gröös us de eefel..


----------



## Derk (22. Januar 2006)

bitteschön -

Damein Kartenmaterial - noch - nicht vollständig ist, ist die Digitalilisierung der Wege auch - noch .- nicht vollständig, wohl aber hinreichend für die Nordeifelaner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (22. Januar 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> guckst du hier -- > http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202201
> 
> vill gröös us de eefel..



doppelposts werden nicht gerne gesehen


----------



## XCRacer (23. Januar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> bitteschön -
> 
> Damein Kartenmaterial - noch - nicht vollständig ist, ist die Digitalilisierung der Wege auch - noch .- nicht vollständig, wohl aber hinreichend für die Nordeifelaner


Hast du den Track von Hand erfasst? Sehr lobenswert! 

Vielleicht kann man sich absprechen und so nach Möglichkeit alle Hauptwanderwege des Eifelvereins erfassen. Ich habe einige Wanderkarten von Blankenheim - Aachen zur Hand.


----------



## Derk (23. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du den Track von Hand erfasst?



Ja - Auf  diese Art und Weise fährt man dann schon mal wenigstens virtuell an naßkalten Kölner Winterabenden die Touren in der Eifel ab  und vergrößert die Vorfreude auf Frühling/Sommer/Herbst.


			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann man sich absprechen und so nach Möglichkeit alle Hauptwanderwege des Eifelvereins erfassen. Ich habe einige Wanderkarten von Blankenheim - Aachen zur Hand.


Gerne - zum Bereich Aachen  verfüge ich nämlich nicht über geeignetes Kartenmaterial (Da könntest Du ja die Datei zum HWW 6 ergänzen ?!)
Gleiches gilt für den Bereich der südlichen Eifel.

Die Hauptwanderwege (2-6) in Nord-Südrichtung  habe ich ja im nördlichen Teil erfaßt.  Wer ergänzt die Dateien im südlichen Eifelbereich?


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Januar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ergänzt die Dateien im südlichen Eifelbereich?



HWW 6 mach ich gleich bis runter in den Süden nach Daleiden und HWW 5 bis unterhalb Waxweiler. Weiter reichen auch meine Karten nicht aber immerhin ist es doch noch ein recht großer Abschnitt  

VG

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Januar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ergänzt die Dateien im südlichen Eifelbereich?


Soo,

hier als TXT und Fugawi Format. Weiter südlich komme ich nicht da meine 
Wanderkarten nicht weiter gehen.

Hier die südliche Erweiterung Anhang anzeigen EWW5-6-2.zip

Wie kann man Files eigentlich als Datei anhängen ? Bin zu blöd 

VG

Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (23. Januar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Soo,
> 
> hier als TXT und Fugawi Format. Weiter südlich komme ich nicht da meine
> Wanderkarten nicht weiter gehen.
> ...


 
Ich helfe jedem Blöden. Unter "Zusätzliche Einstellungen"-> Anhänge verwalten.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. Januar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Ich helfe jedem Blöden. Unter "Zusätzliche Einstellungen"-> Anhänge verwalten.



Vielen dank  . Aber soweit war ich auch   Ich habe die Datei dann auch von meinem PC hochgeladen und sehe sie im Fenster "Anhänge verwalten"
Dann drück ich auf die Büroklammer im Beitragsfenster und die Datei wir als Atach XXXX Atach im Beitrag angezeigt. Aber irgendwie stimm das Ergebnis nicht


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Januar 2006)

*Nach *dem Hochladen des Anhanges einfach auf den Button "Antworten" drücken (nicht auf die Büroklammer), dann geht's


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Januar 2006)

Ich hätte da noch einen Teil des Krönungsweges (10) anzubieten- Habe momentan das Teilstück von Kommern bis kurz vor Aachen fertig. Mache den bis Ende der Woche mal fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein bischen weitergestrickt.

Ich habe  die von spitfire4 gefertigten Ergänzungen zu den Touren 5 und 6 an meine Dateien angeknüpft und diese nach Norden erweitert.

Neu  hinzugekommen ist HWW1 - leider auch nur teilweise.

@ schraeg :  Ist der "Krönungsweg" identisch mit dem HWW 10 ?  

Wenn wir unsere Teilstücke zusammenpfriemeln wollen, empfiehlt sich die Einhaltung folgender von mir selbst bisher eingehaltenen Konvention :

Aufbau der Wege von

                 Nord  nach Süd

und

                  Ost nach West

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Derk (23. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> doppelposts werden nicht gerne gesehen



In diesem Fall ist es aber sehr sinnvoll,  die Frage  in zwei Threads ,
nämlich

      a) Köln .....
      b) Koblenz, Eifel ...

gleichermaßen zu stellen, um umfassende Antworten zu erhalten.

Allerdings hege ich keine große Hoffnung, dass  die ständigen Leser des  Threads Koblenz, Eifel ...   sich mit demselben Enthusiasmus an der Mitarbeit beteiligen werden - die sind nicht so geschwätzig wie wir ....


----------



## black (23. Januar 2006)

aus dem grund hab ich auch doppelposting betrieben.. 
da für die Eifel nun halt mal 2 foren auf sind.. wenns nicht erlaubt sein sollte mach ich nur noch postings im heimatforum.. (köln aachen bonn)   ...  aber mein thema scheint reges interesse zu wecken..  freut mich.. werd mich mit den beiträgen die woche mal vertraut machen. mom wenig zeit.

so long
black


----------



## XCRacer (24. Januar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> zum Bereich Aachen  verfüge ich nämlich nicht über geeignetes Kartenmaterial (Da könntest Du ja die Datei zum HWW 6 ergänzen ?!)


Eifelverein Hauptwanderweg Nr. 6 (Matthiasweg) nach Norden ergänzt.

Weiter in Nordrichtung würde sich der Europäische Fernwanderweg (FFW) [E8], bzw. der Hauptwanderweg [X1] des Verein Niederrhein e.V. anschließen.

Ich werde mich für's erste um den Bereich Nordeifel kümmern. 

Diese Links sollten auch mal genannten werden: http://www.eifelverein.de/aktivitaeten/ausgabe.php?kategorie=2
http://www.eifel-ardennen-wandern.com/mainframe.asp?lang=de&e1=147

Bei dem regen Interesse sollte das ganze jemand koordinieren:
- Aufgabenverteilung (Wer macht was?)
- Standards definieren (txt-Format, Länge/Breitengrad durch Komma getrennt)
- Was wurde bereits erfasst?
- Was fehlt?
- Standard für die ZIP-Datei (Erfasste Wege, Tagesdatum und Uhrzeit, zB: EHWW1-6_060124_0041.zip) damit klar ist, welche ZIP die aktuellste ist

Derk sollte diese Aufgabe übernehmen


----------



## XCRacer (24. Januar 2006)

Weitere Ergänzung:
*HWW 6a (Hüttenweg) Eschweiler-Zweifall-Mulartshütte*
Quelle: Wandekarte Eifelverein Nr.1 - Aachen, Eschweiler, Stolberg - Ausgabe 2002


----------



## Derk (24. Januar 2006)

Den HWW 11 bin ich auch abgefahren  - Ich stelle die Datei heute Abend hier ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (24. Januar 2006)

@ Black:  die OVL-Formate der Dateien sind beigefügt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Eifelverein Hauptwanderweg Nr. 6 (Matthiasweg) nach Norden ergänzt.
> 
> Weiter in Nordrichtung würde sich der Europäische Fernwanderweg (FFW) [E8], bzw. der Hauptwanderweg [X1] des Verein Niederrhein e.V. anschließen.
> 
> ...




Gute Idee ! Standad würde sich doch .txt anbieten. kann  man doch mit nh-toptrans umwandeln in was man möchte. vielleicht wäre es nicht schlecht wenn einer die ganzen hier schon angebotenen anhänge sammelt und auf einem server hinterlegt so das die user dies interesiert dort runterladen könne. ich könnte da ein paar MB zum besten geben. Ich habe schonmal die ganzen Wanderwege als grobe Übersicht incl. einer Gesamtübersicht in einer ZIP Datei  zusammengefasst (.jpg / .pdf ) die gibts hier:

http://www.hubert-im-netz.de/wanderwege.zip

Ich hab wahrscheinlich dann heute abend den HWW10 - Krönungsweg fertig. Der geht von Bonn nach Aachen.
Dann is mir noch eingefallen das ich den Römerkanalweg und den Erft-Lieser_Weg HWW 3 schonmal komplett gezeichnet hatte. Römerkanal hab ich schonmal drangehangen und HWW3 gibts erst später muss ich nochmal drüber gucken !
MfG Schraeg


----------



## Derk (24. Januar 2006)

Hier sind die Dateien zum HWW11


----------



## black (24. Januar 2006)

irre leute.. einfach nur irre wie das klappt...  


wie schaut das mit der ecke hillesheim oberes kylltal aus?
hab die wanderkarten griffbereit...
das wären teile der wege 
erft lieser mosel, 
josef schramm 
vulkanweg 
rhein kyll weg

soll ich da was erstellen?
kann wohl nur ne ovl mit top50 erstellen...

mfg black


----------



## Derk (24. Januar 2006)

Und hier sind die Dateienzum HWW 12.

Hier fehlen mir leider die östlichen Teile zwische der HohenAcht und dem Rhein.

Kann jemand dazu stricken ?


----------



## Derk (24. Januar 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> irre leute.. einfach nur irre wie das klappt...
> 
> 
> wie schaut das mit der ecke hillesheim oberes kylltal aus?
> ...



Jau, mach mal.
Sinvoll ist es, wenn Du nur die fehlenden Wegteile erstellst. 
Mit MM kann man Deine Dateien dann zu den bereits bestehenden hinzufügen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2006)

So, habe fertig ! Es folgen die Wanderwege 3 komplett bis zu Mosel ) und der komplette Krönungsweg ( 10 ) von Bonn nach Aachen.

Habe ausserdem mal zusammengefasst was wir haben. Insgesamt sind es schon recht viele Wanderwege aber wir haben schon einen guten Teil finde ich ! Ich gucke mal was ich noch an Kartenmaterial habe und was ich davon noch hingebrocht bekomme ! 

Fazinierend was so Leute zusammenbekommen wenn alle das gleiche Ziel verfolgen !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Januar 2006)

@ Derk Habe fertig ! Gugsdu HWW12 - Rhein - Rureifelweg

Ich brosche dann morgen oder übermorgen an der nr. 2  karl kaufmann weg weiter. bis wittlich / mosel sollte ich kommern !


----------



## Derk (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo Schraeg,

danke für EHWw12;

so wie Du bin ich ihn schon mal von Monschau bis zum Feuerwachturm gefahren -  ich gehe davon aus, dass die Strecke am Beginn , also ab Monschau,  der wildeste Teil des Weges ist.  Da saß  auch ich viele Bereiche nicht im Sattel.


Gruß
Derk


----------



## black (24. Januar 2006)

bin am jugendherbergsweg dran. 
irgendwie wollt er doch nicht so recht abspeicher... alles futsch..  
mach ich morgääähnn fedisch.. !

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Januar 2006)

Hier sind dann fast 90% vom Karl Kaufmannweg ! Die letzten km vor Trier fehlen da mir die Karte ausgegangen ist !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2006)

Soderle hab noch den Rest von Jakobsweg HWW1 zurechtgefriemelt. Anbei auch nochmal ne übersicht was bisher alles gemacht wurde.

Ach ja, mir is da noch was eingefallen. Beim Landesvermessungsamt gibts so ne tolle CD. Ob wir uns da wohl etwas Arbeit zu viel gemacht haben ?
Link: http://www.lverma.nrw.de/produkte/topographische_karten/cd_rom/wanderwege/Wanderwege.htm


----------



## Derk (26. Januar 2006)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Soderle hab noch den Rest von Jakobsweg HWW1 zurechtgefriemelt.



Danke schön



			
				schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, mir is da noch was eingefallen. Beim Landesvermessungsamt gibts so ne tolle CD. Ob wir uns da wohl etwas Arbeit zu viel gemacht haben ?
> Link: http://www.lverma.nrw.de/produkte/topographische_karten/cd_rom/wanderwege/Wanderwege.htm



Glaube ich nicht.
Auf der CD sind nach meinen Informationen nur die Wege wiedergegeben wie auch auf den Freizeitkarten NRW.  Dann enden sie kurz nach der Landesgrenze von NRW zu RP


So, nachdem wir die Wege bis zur Mosel kennen, werde ich mit meinem Sohn , dann 12 Jahre, im Frühjahr an einem der langen /verlängerbaren Wochenenden den Wanderweg 1 runter fahren zur Mosel und über den Wanderweg 2 wieder zurück. Darauf freue ich mich


----------



## Derk (26. Januar 2006)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind dann fast 90% vom Karl Kaufmannweg ! Die letzten km vor Trier fehlen da mir die Karte ausgegangen ist !



Och, den Rest bis zum Moselstrand  kann man ja improvisieren


----------



## Derk (26. Januar 2006)

Bei dem Nachzeichnen der Wanderwege sind bestimmt soviele Wegpunkte markiert,  dass das Speichervermögen der GPS - Gerätenicht hinreicht.

Das Problem ist also, wie wir die Gesamtroute in gps-speicher-kompatible Teilrouten aufteilen und  die zugehörigen Dateien dann im Verlauf der Tour auf das GPS übertragen.
Ich habe aber keine Lust, den PC mitzunehmen oder ein notebook.

Wie können wir das Problem lösen ?  

Ich richte mal diese Frage an den Forums-Guru "Juchhu" unmittelbar.


----------



## black (26. Januar 2006)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Landesvermessungsamt gibts so ne tolle CD. Ob wir uns da wohl etwas Arbeit zu viel gemacht haben ?
> [/url]




hab die cd des landesvermessungsamtes.. 
ist zu gebrauchen  aber da fehlen sehr viele wanderrouten des eifelvereins...
daher ist unsere arbeit sinnvoller...
morgen stell ich meine werke bereit... 

mfg black


----------



## XCRacer (26. Januar 2006)

*EHWW 5a (Friedrich-Wilhelm-Knopp-Weg) *Langerwehe - Nideggen - Schmidt, 25,5km / 505Hm
Quelle: Wanderkarte Eifelverein Nr.2 "Rureifel", Ausgabe 2000
Formate (txt, ovl)


----------



## juchhu (26. Januar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Nachzeichnen der Wanderwege sind bestimmt soviele Wegpunkte markiert, dass das Speichervermögen der GPS - Gerätenicht hinreicht.
> 
> Das Problem ist also, wie wir die Gesamtroute in gps-speicher-kompatible Teilrouten aufteilen und die zugehörigen Dateien dann im Verlauf der Tour auf das GPS übertragen.
> Ich habe aber keine Lust, den PC mitzunehmen oder ein notebook.
> ...


 
So, hab' ich diagonal gelesen. 

Wieviele GPS-Koordinatenpaare pro Wanderweg fallen denn an?
Soll nachher per Route oder per Track navigiert werden?
Track hat den Vorteil, dass mehr Trackpunkte pro Track (gegenüber Routen)bei den GARMIN-GPS gespeichert werden können.
Routen haben den Vorteil, dass instruierende Routenpunktnamen erstellt werden können.
Erfahrungsgemäß werden zuviele Koordinatenpaare erstellt. Dies lenkt beim Nachfahren sehr ab, wenn alle paar zehn Meter ein neuer Trackpunkt annavigiert wird. Besser ist es, die Menge stark zu reduzieren, sodass im Idealfall nur noch die relevanten Trackpunkte gespeichert werden. Also solche, bei denen sich eine signifikante Richtungsänderung ergibt.

FAZIT: Ziel der aufbereiteten Routen/Tracks ist eine richtungsorientierte Navigation und nicht einen detailgetreuen Streckenverlauf abzubilden.
Soviel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich.

Eine mögliche Anleitung:
Ladet die Daten als Track in FUGAWI und legt eine Kopie des Tracks an.
Reduziert die Punktemenge (Button sieht aus wie eine Schraubzwinge bzw. Presse).
Bei der Kopie beginnt mit 50 m Abstand.
Wenn Ihr alle anderen Tracks, Routen und Wegpunkte ausblendet und nur noch das Original und die Kopie in zwei verschiedenen Farben anzeigen lasst, könnt Ihr sehr schön die Unterschiede sehen.
Ich reduziere auf ca. 80-100 m Abstand zwischen den Track-/Routenpunkten. Dann verschiebe ich sie so, dass trotz der reduzierten Punkteanzahl die relevanten Richtungsänderungen optimal abgebildet werden.
Bei angenommenen Mindestabstand von 100 m pro Trackpunkt können mit 500 TPs pro Track rund 50 km Strecke abgebildet werden.
Arbeitet man mit Routen und instruierenden Routenpunktnamen, braucht man sehr viel weniger.
z.B.
080R2W
ZZZRAU

ZZZ fortlaufende Nummer des Routenpunktes
R Richtung, L=Links, R=Rechts, G= Geradeaus (nicht zwingend notwendig)
A Abfahrt, im o.g. Beispiel 2. Abfahrt von rechts, gezählt wird immer aus der Richtung, also L2 = 2. Abfahrt von links
U Untergrund, P=Pfad/Trail, W=(Wander)Weg, S=Straße, B=Brücke, T=Treppe, H=Hütte, etc.
Der Vorteil liegt darin, dass ich bei Anzeige des nächsten anzunavigierenden Routenpunktes schon weiß, was ich machen soll. Ich habe mir meine freiprogrammierbare Menüseite des GEKOs 201 wie folgt aufgebaut:

Anzeige des Routenpunktnamens
Entfernung zu diesem Routenpunkt
Richtung, Anzeige erfolgt L=links bzw. R=rechts mit Winkelgradanzeige (360°)
frei verfügbar, z.B. Uhrzeit oder gefahrene Kilometer etc.
Durch die gepackte Informationen in den instruierenden Routenpunktnamen reduziere ich die Routenpunktemenge drastisch. Meine Juchhu-Touren mit unter 50 km brauchen i.R. weniger als 125 Routenpunkte also auf meinem GEKO genau eine Route(Beispiel Moitzfeld-Dhünntalsperre-Moitzfeld, ca. 60 km, a.d.E. 44 Routenpunkte!)
Ich habe mal mit @Manni gewettet, dass ich einen kompletten Alpen-X mit max. 500 instruierenden Routenpunkten verteilt auf 4 oder mehr Routen (z.B. eine Route pro Tagestour) konstruieren kann. Nachdem er das System der instruierenden Routenpunktnamen im letztjährigen GPS-WORKSHOP erfasst hatte, wollte er nicht mehr in die Wette einschlagen. 

So, ich hoffe, ich habe genug verwirrt.  

VG Martin

PS: Ich will den entscheidenen Nachteil der instruierenden Routenpunktnamen nicht verschweigen: Die Entwicklung macht verdammt viel Arbeit. Ich konstruiere in MM nur die relevanten Pfadpunkte und exportiere sie in FUGAWI als Wegpunkte. Durch meine Einstellung werden sie direkt dreistellig fortlaufend durchnumeriert. Dann editiere ich die Wegpunktnamen einzeln je nach Anforderung. Wenn ich damit fertig bin, kopiere ich die Wegpunkte in eine Route (Achtung: max Anzahl der Routen- und Wegpunkte je GPS-Gerät beachten, ggf. auf mehrere Routen aufteilen).
Upload und fertig ist die schlauere Art der Navigation.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Januar 2006)

*EHWW10a (Klosterweg)* Düren-Gürzenich - Schevenhütte - Mulartshütte 19,5km / 308Hm
Quelle:  Quelle: Wanderkarte Eifelverein Nr.2 "Rureifel", Ausgabe 2000
Formate (txt, ovl)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. Januar 2006)

*EHWW10b (Huertgenwaldweg)* Obermaubach - Huertgen - Zweifall, 17,5km / 319Hm
Quelle: Wanderkarte Eifelverein Nr.2 "Rureifel", Ausgabe 2000
Formate (txt, ovl)


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2006)

*Europäischer Fernwanderweg E8* (Nordsee - Aachen - Bonn - Bosporus)
Hier der Teilabschnitt Wassenberg (Heinsberg) - Aachen - Gemünd - Bad Münstereifel
140km / 2050Hm
Komplett und aufgeteilt in drei Abschnitte in der ZIP als txt

Der E8 ist von Wassenberg bis Aachen identisch mit dem *X1 (HWW Verein Niederrhein)* Kleve - Aachen

Von Aachen bis Gemünd identisch mit dem EHWW10 und von Gemünd bis BadMüEi identisch mit dem EHWW11. (Aus den beiden habe ich den E8 rekonstruiert)


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> und fertig ist die schlauere Art der Navigation.



Na ja  , jeder so wie er für richtig hält und dem entsprechenden Gerät angepaßt


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2006)

*EHWW4a Wassermühlenweg* (Zülpich - Nideggen-Hausen) 15,5km / 520Hm



> Na ja, jeder so wie er für richtig hält und dem entsprechenden Gerät angepaßt


 Ganz meiner Meinung. Hier in diesem Projekt sollte es um das möglichst genaue Nachzeichnen der Wanderwege gehen. Wie der Einzelne die Daten zum Navigieren nutzt, sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## juchhu (27. Januar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja  , jeder so wie er für richtig hält und dem entsprechenden Gerät angepaßt


 
Schade, dass Du Dich offensichtlich angegriffen fühlst. 

Mir geht es nur um die absolute Datenreduktion. Durch die instruierenden Routenpunktnamen ist eine noch größere Reduktion als bei der klassischen Vektorisierung möglich, da die Informationsmenge pro Routenpunkt erhöht wird. Dieses Verfahren ist auf (m.W.) alle GARMIN-GPS anwendbar mit Ausnahme des GEKO 101.

Das war übrigens die Aufgabenstellung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2430266&postcount=32

Aber ich will kein Dogma daraus machen. Ich bin gefragt worden, und ich habe einen Lösungsansatz aufgezeigt. 

In diesem Sinne: Fröhliches Aufzeichen und Navigieren, mit welcher Methode auch immer.  

VG Martin


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass Du Dich offensichtlich angegriffen fühlst.


So nen Quatsch. Ich weiß auch das Du von Derk angefragt worden bist und weiß die ganze Arbeit die Du Dir machst zu schätzen  
Nur für mich ist es halt nicht die "schlauere Art der Navigation" und wehre mich damit gegen Aussagen die auch verunsichern können.
Ich für mich zeichne lieber Tracks, fahre einfach der Linie nach und brauch auf nichts anderes zu achten  . Und mit 20 Tracks a 500 Punkte komme ich auch vedammt weit damit und es ist für mich wesentlich einfacher und genauer. Ist halt wie gesagt vom Gerät abhängig. Vielleicht hätte ich es so ausdrücken sollen 



			
				xcracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier in diesem Projekt sollte es um das möglichst genaue Nachzeichnen der Wanderwege gehen. Wie der Einzelne die Daten zum Navigieren nutzt, sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.



Also in dem Sinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (27. Januar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> So nen Quatsch. Ich weiß auch das Du von Derk angefragt worden bist und weiß die ganze Arbeit die Du Dir machst zu schätzen
> Nur für mich ist es halt nicht die "schlauere Art der Navigation" und wehre mich damit gegen Aussagen die auch verunsichern können.
> Ich für mich zeichne lieber Tracks, fahre einfach der Linie nach und brauch auf nichts anderes zu achten  . Und mit 20 Tracks a 500 Punkte komme ich auch vedammt weit damit und es ist für mich wesentlich einfacher und genauer. Ist halt wie gesagt vom Gerät abhängig. Vielleicht hätte ich es so ausdrücken sollen
> 
> ...


 
Macht doch, was Ihr wollt.  
Ich frage mich nur, wofür ich mehr Tracks/Routen oder was auch immer im GPS bevorraten soll, wenn ich nicht gerade eine Mehrtagestour machen will.

Last and least gibts es noch die Möglichkeit, die Tour als Trackpunkte in den ACTIVE LOG mit bis zu 10.000 TPs einzuladen. Allerdings empfiehlt es sich dann, den Recording-Modus auszuschalten.  

Vielleicht äußert sich Derk mal, was der (wahre ) Grund seiner Frage ist?

VG Martin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Januar 2006)

Der bisher längste Wanderweg ( Nr.2 ) hat etwas mehr als 1000 Trackpunkte !

Mal ne kurze Frage am Rande : was ist eigentlich mit den Blogs hier im Forum ? Jetz hab ich da so schön meine Tourberichte reingeschrieben und alles is futsch ?!?!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Macht doch, was Ihr wollt.


Na endlich   


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht äußert sich Derk mal, was der (wahre ) Grund seiner Frage ist?


Da ist was wahres dran. Auch beim kleinen Geko 201 kann man doch z.B. 10 Touren a 500 Trackpunkte bevorraten oder irre ich da  Das reicht doch für ne Woche


----------



## juchhu (27. Januar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich


 
Ende gut, alles gut.  



			
				spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist was wahres dran. Auch beim kleinen Geko 201 kann man doch z.B. 10 Touren a 500 Trackpunkte bevorraten oder irre ich da  Das reicht doch für ne Woche


 
Jaja, so sind die Berater.
Zetteln Glaubenskriege an und lassen dann ihren Mandanten im Granatenhagel alleine. 

Nicht zu vergessen die 20 Routen a 125 Routenpunkte (aber max. 500 verschiedene) plus wie bereits geschrieben den 10.000 Punkte Tracklogspeicher.

Für die wahren Fanatiker und GARMIN-Sympathisanten habe ich die ultimative Empfehlung: Quest 2
Inkl. 500 Mb freier Kartenspeicher  

So, Derk, jetzt musst Du Dich entscheiden:

Willst Du die üppige verschwenderische Susi, die mit ihrem Trackspeicher winkt?
Willst Du die smarte durchaus intelligente Susi, die Dich mal so richtig durchinstruiert?
Oder willst Du das Vollweib Susi, welches Dir die Taschen leer macht, a ber dafür sorgt, dass Du jeden (G-)Punkt finden wirst?
Jetzt mal Spass bei Seite: WAS IST DIE WAHRE AUFGABENSTELLUNG?  

VG Martin


----------



## black (27. Januar 2006)

die aufgabenstellung ist, ein netzwerk aller hauptwanderwege des eifelvereins in digitaler form zu schaffen...


----------



## Derk (27. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> So, Derk, jetzt musst Du Dich entscheiden:
> 
> Willst Du die üppige verschwenderische Susi, die mit ihrem Trackspeicher winkt?
> Willst Du die smarte durchaus intelligente Susi, die Dich mal so richtig durchinstruiert?
> ...



Hallo,

zunächst wollte ich keinen Streit.

Mein "Vollweib" heißt Etrex Legend C,  mit dem bzw. dessen Kapazität ich bei meinen bisherigen Tagestouren gut ausgekommen bin.

In der hervorragenden   und außerordentlich   gut nachvollziehbaren   Gebrauchsanleitung zu diesem Gerät,  diese nur übertroffen durch die zur Fugawi-Software,  habe ich gelesen, dass dieses GPS Gerät halt nur  eine beschränkte Wegpunkt-Aufzeichnungskapazität aufweist, die durch die Menge der Eifelwanderweg-Wegpunkte überschritten ist.  Bei meinen Überlegungen kam ich dann zu dem Punkt, das der auf der Hohe Acht bei der Fahrt dann möglicherweise der letzte ist, der angezeigt ist.

Laienhaft dachte ich ,  dass es vielleicht eine Hardware-Lösung geben könnte:  kann man die am PC erarbeiten Track-/Routendateien  in den Speicher eines  PDA übertragen und von dort - während der Fahrt nach Bedarf - auf das GPS-Gerät ?  Gibt´s eine derartige Kompatibilität zwischen PDA und GPS ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## black (27. Januar 2006)

hier der JH Weg von Bad Münstereifel nach Hellenthal..


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Januar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> zunächst wollte ich keinen Streit.


Also Streit sieht anders aus  


			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Mein "Vollweib" heißt Etrex Legend C,  mit dem bzw. dessen Kapazität ich bei meinen bisherigen Tagestouren gut ausgekommen bin.



Nur mal kurz aus meiner Sicht. Also mit dem Vollweib bist Du doch super bedient.
Der Legend C kann doch auch 20 Tracks a 500 Trackpunkte speichern. Ich habe zwar jetzt die ganzen Touren / Tracks nicht im Kopf, aber damit müßtest Du doch allemal hinkommen. Ich benutze den Vista C schon länger und alle mein geplanten Touren, in meinem Fall Tracks, haben bei 50KM Länge max. 500 Trackpunkte. Eher weniger.  Und da sind viele Tracks, wie z.B. die Trailtouren im Ahrtal usw. bei die wirklich ziehmlich genau gezeichnet sind da man sonst die Wege / Trails nicht findet. Ich komme somit auf mind. 1000KM Wegenetz die ich komplett im Garmin ablegen kann. Was will man mehr ? Und der Legend speichert genauso viel. Selbst mit dem Geko 201 kommst Du auf mind. 500 KM am Stück.

Bei Wegpunkten sieht die Sache natürlich ganz anders aus. Da ist bei 500 Punkten Schluß. Aber wie das funzt, dafür ist Martin der Fachmann  

VG


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Januar 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> die aufgabenstellung ist, ein netzwerk aller hauptwanderwege des eifelvereins in digitaler form zu schaffen...


und auch von den meisten Usern genutzt werden kann, sollte und hoffentlich wird.
Ähmm, habe eben aus Belgien die neuen Karten "Velo Touren Hohes Venn Eifel" bekommen. 850 KM Wegenetz mit 18 Themenrouten. Wenn ich mal vieeel Zeit habe dann .........  

VG


----------



## black (27. Januar 2006)

und der 2. streich...

rhein - kyll weg (14)

streckenabschnitt zwischen Drees ( Nürburgring ) - Kronenburg.

letzten 20km (vor stadtkyll) einige gute trails...

rhein - drees müsste ein anderer einstellen... bzw. anhängen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black (27. Januar 2006)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> 850 KM Wegenetz mit 18 Themenrouten. Wenn ich mal vieeel Zeit habe dann .........
> 
> VG




it's winter time... 
carpe diem..


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> rhein - kyll weg (14)


Ich habe mit deinem ovl-binär Format so meine Probleme. Muß die Daten erst mit Geogrid (Top50) einlesen, als ASCII-ovl speichern und dann mit NH-Top50trans ins txt umwandeln.

Nun kann ich es mit Fugawi lesen. Leider hat es beim rhein-kyll-weg nicht so ganz geklappt. Ich komme auf eine Länge von 6354km 

Reines txt-Format wäre umgänglicher


----------



## Derk (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo Black,

auch ich habe Probleme mit Deinen beiden letzten Wegen.   Wenn ich Deine Dateien mit TOP50 öffne,  sehe ich : nichts.

Wenn schon OVL, dann nie binär - ovl  sondern stets asci-ovl  abspeichern.


----------



## black (27. Januar 2006)

ok hab sie nochmals eingestellt...

hoffe ihr könnt sie jetzt gebrauchen....

warte auf ein feedback!!

mfg black


----------



## Derk (27. Januar 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> ok hab sie nochmals eingestellt...
> 
> hoffe ihr könnt sie jetzt gebrauchen....
> 
> ...



Jetzt funktioniert´s bei mir


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2006)

Das Problem ist, dass die Daten als Routen in 5 Teilabschnitte unterteilt sind. Wenn man deine ovl in NH-Top50trans als ovl einliest, sollte man als Ausgangsformat Fugawi Textdatei wählen. Im folgenden Dialog NICHT einfach OK klicken, sondern zuerst im dahinter liegenden Feld "Route" und dann die einzelnen Abschnitte (1-5) nacheinander in txt umwandeln.

Anschließend mit einem Texteditor mit copy&paste zu einer Datei zusammenfügen. Oder die unten angefügte Datei verwenden


----------



## black (27. Januar 2006)

ich benutze nur top50. leg mir ne linie über meine tour bzw hier jetzt den wanderweg und speicher ab.
benutze leider noch kein gps, so das mir das zum jetzigen zeitpunkt reicht.
hauptsache ich hab ne ovl, die ich mir auf der digitalen karte angucken kann.

würd euch ja gerne  ne .txt anbieten, aber wüsste nicht wie ich das mache...

hab halt nur top50...


----------



## Derk (27. Januar 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> ich benutze nur top50. leg mir ne linie über meine tour bzw hier jetzt den wanderweg und speicher ab.
> benutze leider noch kein gps, so das mir das zum jetzigen zeitpunkt reicht.
> hauptsache ich hab ne ovl, die ich mir auf der digitalen karte angucken kann.
> 
> ...


Hallo Black,

wenn Du die OVL abspeichern willst, kannst Du bei dem Button "Dateityp " wählen zwischen

ovl-binär
und
ovl-asci.

Nimm immer ovl-asci.


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2006)

Füttere mal die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens mit NH-Top50trans und die Welt des Umwandelns steht dir offen.

...oder hier klicken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2006)

Fernwanderweg E8 Abschnitt Rheinland-Pfalz, 290km / 5700Hm, Viel Spaß beim Abfahren


----------



## Derk (27. Januar 2006)

Und wer von Zülpich aus zur Eifel will, geht/fährt über 4a und 10 c


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2006)

4a hatten wir schon 
Aber 10c noch nicht!


----------



## Derk (27. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> 4a hatten wir schon
> Aber 10c noch nicht!



sieh´s mir nach - Übersicht verloren !!!!

Aprospos E8  -  der ist doch auch als Tourenvorschlag enthalten auf der MagicMaps RP - DVD

Aprospos MagicMAps :  da gibts für die DVD Version jetztdas Update auf Version 1.5.8


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Aprospos E8  -  der ist doch auch als Tourenvorschlag enthalten auf der MagicMaps RP - DVD


Ich weiß. Ich würde aber gegen ein Copyright verstoßen, wenn ich die Originaldaten einfach kopiere


----------



## black (27. Januar 2006)

wie sieht das mit dem schramm weg aus?
komplett als datei verfügbar? auf rheinland pfälzer seite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (27. Januar 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht das mit dem schramm weg aus?
> komplett als datei verfügbar? auf rheinland pfälzer seite?



nein


----------



## XCRacer (27. Januar 2006)

Habe das Projekt mal zusammen gefasst und stelle es demnächst der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung: http://www.xcracer.de/wandern_gps_touren.htm

Ich hoffe das ist im Sinne aller Beteiligten!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (27. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Projekt mal zusammen gefasst und stelle es demnächst der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung: http://www.xcracer.de/wandern_gps_touren.htm
> Ich hoffe das ist im Sinne aller Beteiligten!


Super René


----------



## black (27. Januar 2006)

top !  

einfach tipp topp...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2006)

@ XC Racer: für deine HP Auflistung: 10c heisst Römerweg


----------



## Derk (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

dann stell ich meine Dateien zum Rheinsteig auch mal hier ein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2006)

Habe HWW Nr. 14 fertig gepfriemelt !

@XC Racer: Kann es sein das der E8 den du gezeichnet hast auf dem Stück zwischen Bonn und Koblenz auch gleichzeitig auf dem Rheinhöhenweg verläuft ? Wenn ja, hätten wir den ja auch gleich mit erledigt !

Ich fang dann mal mit der Nr. 13 an !!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2006)

Der Kreis schliesst sich   
Wanderweg Nr. 13 - Vulkanweg ist fertig !
MfG Schraeg


----------



## black (29. Januar 2006)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kreis schliesst sich
> Wanderweg Nr. 13 - Vulkanweg ist fertig !
> MfG Schraeg



dann könnten wir ja bald mal gemeinsam auf ne große runde gehn.. ???


----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2006)

super Aktion, Leute! 

ich hoffe, dass ich das selber in diesem Jahr auch schnalle mit der GPS-Navigation, Gerät und Wille sind da, allein es fehlt die Zeit...

kann zwar (noch) keine Daten bereitstellen, aber einen Tourenbericht über HWW 10/5/6 Euskirchen-Trier Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> dann könnten wir ja bald mal gemeinsam auf ne große runde gehn.. ???




Keine schlechte Idee. Vielleicht sollte die "Wanderweg AG" auch alle gezeichneten Wege mal abfahren, so wissen wir auch alle ob wir keinen Bockmist gemacht haben   

Toller Bericht supasini ! So etwas ähnliches hatte ich für dieses Jahr auch geplant. Ich wollte über den HWW3 ( Erft-Lieser) bis zur Mosel und dann über den Moselhöhenweg bis nach Trier. Mal schauen, wollte das wenn kurzfristig angehen. Track und Karten hab ich ja.


----------



## black (29. Januar 2006)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte über den HWW3 ( Erft-Lieser) bis zur Mosel und dann über den Moselhöhenweg bis nach Trier. Mal schauen, wollte das wenn kurzfristig angehen. Track und Karten hab ich ja.




die tour steht bei mir schon auf der liste,
können ja im lmb nen termin klarmachen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> die tour steht bei mir schon auf der liste,
> können ja im lmb nen termin klarmachen....




was heisst denn auf der Liste ? Wolltest du Lieserpfad fahren oder auch den ganzen HWW3 bzw ne Mehrtagestour bzw. Eifelcross ?
Mit Termin ist grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, ich hatte das ganze so im Juni/Juli/August geplant. Genau kann ich das jetzt noch nich sagen weil das bei mir momentan beruflich nich so möglich ist. da kommen noch ein paar dienstreisen und so...


Anbei hab ich noch den Rest vom E8 den XC-Racer bereits zum grössten Teil fertig gemacht hatte drangehangen. Ist jetzt komplett fertig von Aachen bis irgendwo bei Worms oder so.


----------



## Derk (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt auch den linksrheinischen Höhenweg abgepinnt.


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2006)

> @XC Racer: Kann es sein das der E8 den du gezeichnet hast auf dem Stück zwischen Bonn und Koblenz auch gleichzeitig auf dem Rheinhöhenweg verläuft ? Wenn ja, hätten wir den ja auch gleich mit erledigt !


 Kann ich jetzt so nicht sagen. Es gibt doch einen Rheinhöhenweg und einen Rheinsteig. Sind zweierlei Wege, oder?


----------



## Derk (29. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich jetzt so nicht sagen. Es gibt doch einen Rheinhöhenweg und einen Rheinsteig. Sind zweierlei Wege, oder?


Es gibt zwei Rheinhöhenwege (lr und rr) und dazu noch den Rheinsteig.

Und es stimmt : E8  und  Rheinhöhenweg linksrheinisch sind identisch


----------



## black (29. Januar 2006)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Wolltest du Lieserpfad fahren oder auch den ganzen HWW3 bzw ne Mehrtagestour bzw. Eifelcross ?
> Mit Termin ist grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, ich hatte das ganze so im Juni/Juli/August geplant.



ich wollt von uns aus über den erft lieser mosel weg bis kues. dann den moselhöhenweg bis trier und wenn dann noch zeit und lust den schramm weg zurück bis nettersheim.denke 3 tage mit schramm bzw sa+so lieser/mosel bis trier. zeitraum wäre mir der juni am liebsten.

können uns ja im frühjahr mal treffen bei ner tour..


----------



## Derk (29. Januar 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> dann den moselhöhenweg bis trier



Na, dann trainier mal  schön Kondition an.  Der Moselhöhenweg soll es in sich haben ....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2006)

@black: jou, hatte so an 3 Tage für Daun, Kues, Trier gedacht. 1 Etappe wäre Heimat - Daun ca. 75 km, 2 Etappe wäre Daun - Kues mit ca. 62 km, 3. Etappe würde dann von Kues bis Mehring/Mosel gehen, da habe ich Verwandte wohnen. Obs dann noch weiter gehen sol weiss ich noch nicht, kann ich wie gesagt erst kurzfristig sagen. Naja schaun mer mal, können ja erstmal gucken obs im Frühjahr mit ner Tour klappt damit ich wieder in Schwung komme,b ei den Temperaturen begnüge ich mich momentan mehr mit ein wenig Joggen.

Zum Schluss gibts dann och meinen letzten Streich, den HWW15 - Karolingerweg. Das muss für die nächste Woche reichen, da bin ich auf Dienstreise. Also hämmert schön fleissig weiter die Pfade in die Botanik. Vielleicht sollten wir das ganze am Ende dem Eifelverein mal schicken, oder meint ihr die finden das nicht so prickelnd zwecks copyright und so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2006)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten wir das ganze am Ende dem Eifelverein mal schicken, oder meint ihr die finden das nicht so prickelnd zwecks copyright und so ?


Ich sehe hier keinen Verstoß gegen ein Copyright. Die Pfade sind von Hand gezeichnet und nicht irgendwo her kopiert. In ein paar Tagen ist meine Seite sicherlich über Suchmaschinen zu erreichen. Wer dann "GPS Eifelverein" eingibt, sollte meine HP oder diesen Thread finden.


----------



## XCRacer (29. Januar 2006)

Was regionales aus der Wanderkarte Nr. 4 "Schleiden Gemünd"
*Pingenwanderpfad*


----------



## Derk (30. Januar 2006)

Auch an der Ahr war ich schon


----------



## supasini (30. Januar 2006)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> @black: jou, hatte so an 3 Tage für Daun, Kues, Trier gedacht. 1 Etappe wäre Heimat - Daun ca. 75 km, 2 Etappe wäre Daun - Kues mit ca. 62 km, 3. Etappe würde dann von Kues bis Mehring/Mosel gehen, da habe ich Verwandte wohnen. Obs dann noch weiter gehen sol weiss ich noch nicht, kann ich wie gesagt erst kurzfristig sagen.



@ schraeg: den Dreier bin ich von Euskirchen bis Daun schon gefahren, ist nicht zu unterschätzen! Dannach wird's eher noch langsamer, ich halte deine Idee, den in zwei Tagen zu fahren für machbar, aber heftig. 
Übrigens stimmt die Faustregel in der Eifel 10 km = 200 Hm (lt. Ciclo) ziemlich gut, die Hm sind aber viel anstrengender als auf ner TransAlp-Tour, weil es ständig berauf und -ab geht. Ich plane in der Eifel eher weniger Hm als in den Alpen (da dürfen es ruhig 1800 im Schnitt und auch 2500er Spitzen sein - das hab ich in der Eifel noch nie gefahren - na gut, beim Marathon in Daun...)


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. Januar 2006)

Tolle Sache, was Ihr da fabriziert habt. Da haben sich einige viiiieeel, viiiieel Arbeit gemacht  !

Wie wäre es, nun die gesammelten Werke im Tourguide des Forums (http://www.mtb-news.de/tourguide/land.php?id=10) einzustellen? Das würde das Durchsuchen dieses Threads hier ersparen. Zumindest Schraeg und XC-Racer sind im Tourguide ja schon "Lieferant".

_Edith:
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, können bei der Tourenbeschreibung zwar Fotos, aber keine Anhänge (Downloads) mit eingebunden werden. Es bleibt die Verlinkung zu extern gehosteten Dateien - das ist natürlich übel! _


----------



## black (30. Januar 2006)

@ schraeg :  du hast in der pdf liste den jugendherbergsweg vergessen...

ist kompletti... 

@ suspansi : die eifel bietet durchaus 2000hm .. is no problem..
man muss an das ständige auf und ab nur gewöhnt sein... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (30. Januar 2006)

is dann aber anstrengend! - und kein Urlaub!!! (vgl. meine Signatur)


----------



## Derk (31. Januar 2006)

Der Rothaarsteig ist zwar ganz schön weit entfernt vom zivilisierten Europa westlich des Rheins,  soll aber auch ganz schön sein.

Da es kein Rundkurs ist, ergibt sich das Problem, vom Ende der Strecke wieder zum Anfang und zum dort abgestellten Auto zurückzugelangen  !
Eine direkte Bahnverbindung zwischen Brilon und Dillenburg scheint´s ja wohl nicht zu geben, oder ???


----------



## Derk (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

und dann bin auch auf dem Eifelhauptwanderwg 2a gefahren, den wir wohl noch nicht in unserer Liste  hatten.

Gruß
Derk

PS:  Ich bin deprimiert; las ich doch gestern im Stadtanzeiger die Beurteilung einer "Hometrainerin", ein austrainierter 60-Jähriger verfüge über die Konstitution  eines untrainierten 40-Jährigen  .

Udo1, uns trennen ja - Gott sei´s gedankt - noch ein paar Monate von dieser magischen Grenze  !!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2006)

So, bin wieder da ! Hab gerade direkt mel den Erftwanderweg reingekloppt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo, ich nochmal ! Habe gesehen das der Ardennen-Eifel-Rundweg aus Wanderwegen besteht die wir zum größten Teil schon haben. Daher hier ca. 75% der Wanderweges und nochmal ne korrigerte Übersicht was wir schon haben.


----------



## XCRacer (3. Februar 2006)

Da ich zur Zeit eine 4-Tage-MTB-Tour von Bielefeld nach Dillenburg im Hessischen plane, habe ich einen Teilabschnitt des Hermannsweg und den kompletten Eggeweg eingepflegt.

Für die Streckenführung durch's Sauerland werde ich den Track "Rotharsteig" von Derk nutzen. Danke!

http://www.xcracer.de/wandern_gps_touren.htm


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2006)

Wir haben wieder ein "Komplett" mehr in unserer Liste. War eben in der Stadt ein paar dinge besorgen und da hab ich im Bücherladen ne schöne Karte von Luxemburg/Trierer Land entdeckt. Hab damit erstmal den HWW2 (Karl-Kaufmannweg) fertiggefrösselt. Weitere folgen.......den 6er müsst ich damit auch noch fertig bekommen !

Für Leute die das ganze noch näher interessiert und was mehr über Eifel und Wanderwege erfahren wollen kann ich den Eifelführer empfehlen. Hab mir letztes Jahr auch mal ein Exemplar bei E-Bay ersteigert. Oder man holt ihn sich direkt beim http://www.eifelverein.de


----------



## Derk (4. Februar 2006)

Die TOP 50 NRW und die Top50 reichen etwas nach Ostbelgien hinein. Ich habe daher einige Wanderwege  nach Vorlage der Freizeitkarte NRW gezeichnet.

DieFührung der Wanderwege wurde dabei so exakt nachgezeichnet, wie möglich.  Teilweise weisen dieTOP 50 noch nichteinmal eine gestrichelte Linie dort auf, wo dieWanderwege verlaufen !!!!

Wer dieWege mit dem MB nachfahren will, wird sich daher wohl auf einiges gefaßt machen müssen.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2006)

Puhä, so für heute hab ich keine Lust mehr, habe gerade den Matthiasweg HWW Nr. 6 noch fertig gemacht ! Ist somit auch tutti kompletti !


----------



## XCRacer (4. Februar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Teilweise weisen dieTOP 50 noch nichteinmal eine gestrichelte Linie dort auf, wo dieWanderwege verlaufen !!!!


Ich kann dich beruhigen. Ich habe mal drei Wege geladen und mir auf einer belgischen 1:50000 Karte angesehen. Da sind tatsächlich Wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2006)

Außenposten Vordereifel meldet erneute Wanderwege erschlossen:

Es folgen die Reste der Wanderwege 2a und 5-Willibrodusweg

Diese sind somit auch komplett ! Somit fehlt uns von den Hauptwanderwegen noch die 16  und der Moselhöhenweg komplett und ein Teil der 4. Aber das bekommen wir wohl auch noch hin ! Ich schau mal was ich an Kartenmaterial für die 16 da hab !


----------



## XCRacer (5. Februar 2006)

Spitze, schraeg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2006)

Danke !  @ XCRacer

Hab gerade noch schnell mit der 16 angefangen. Hatte leider nur Kartenmaterial von Seinsfeld ( bei Kyllburg ) aus. Hat aber bis ins Ourtal gereicht. Normal hört der oberhalb von Vianden einfach in der Botanik auf, ich hab den eigenmächtigerweise einfach bis Vianden weitergezeichnet.  

Interessant sind so manche Ortsbezeichnungen hinter Neuerburg als da wären: Koxhhausen und Gaymühle     

Für heute is erstma wieder genug. Kollega bringt mir morgen noch paar alte Karten mit dann schau ich mal wegen der 4 !


----------



## Derk (5. Februar 2006)

Ach ja,  wer in Sachsen wandern will, für dem habe ich diesen Link :

http://landesvermessung.sachsen.de/produkte/cdrom/top50/ovl/index_ovl.html


----------



## black (6. Februar 2006)

wie kommst du auf sachsen? hier spielt sich alles im "äussersten" Westen ab..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Februar 2006)

So Freunde, heute war ich mal wieder gaaaanz fleissig. Den schraeg hat Kollega. Gutes Kollega hat mir Wanderkarten mitgegeben und so hab ich dann noch die Nr.4 ( Josef-Schramm-Weg), Nr.16 ( Mosel-Ourweg ) zurechtgefröselt. Und da die 16 und die 5 ( hatte ich ja gestern fertig gemacht ) auch gleichzeitig den Rest des Eifel Ardennen Rundwegs (Eifelseitig) darstellt hab ich das auch noch schnell mit reingekloppt. Somit fehlen uns jetzt höchstens noch der Moselhöhenweg und der Maas-Rheinweg zumindest das was durch die Eifel verläuft.

Dann schaun mer mal weiter was noch so drin ist gelle .................


----------



## black (6. Februar 2006)

hammer leistung...  respekt ! 

ich freu mich schon aufs nachfahrn... 

denke die eifelwege zählen hier im threat nur. 

hier gehts um die eifel...

gn8 black


----------



## Derk (7. Februar 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> wie kommst du auf sachsen? hier spielt sich alles im "äussersten" Westen ab..



Beim Surfen stößt man manchmal auf Exotisches.

Ach ja, ich habe aus Teilen der HWw 2 und 2a ne kleine nette Runde (s.Anhang) zusammengepfriemelt, die ich fahren werde, sobald das Thermometer auf wärmere Grade als 10 ° Cels ansteigt.


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2006)

Der schraeg hat heute Geburtstag...mußte erstmal schauen, wo ich ihm am besten gratuliere...
Also; alles Jute  und immer schön gesund und munter bleiben !!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf einer Tour...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. Februar 2006)

Auch von mir und allen Omerbachern alles Gute. Wir solltem ihm einen Geburtstags-Track erstellen...


----------



## rpo35 (8. Februar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wir solltem ihm einen Geburtstags-Track erstellen...


ok, Trails ohne Ende...


----------



## black (8. Februar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Surfen stößt man manchmal auf Exotisches.
> 
> Ach ja, ich habe aus Teilen der HWw 2 und 2a ne kleine nette Runde (s.Anhang) zusammengepfriemelt, die ich fahren werde, sobald das Thermometer auf wärmere Grade als 10 ° Cels ansteigt.






			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf einer Tour...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



jungs... lasst uns bei frühlingshaften temp. doch einfach zusammen fahrrn...
ist ja nit mehr lange... gell??


----------



## Derk (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Schraeg,

auch ich gratuliere herzlich  .

Vielleicht fahren wir ja bald mal die ausbaldowerten Strecken zusammen - nicht nur auf der Karte - in natura.


----------



## black (8. Februar 2006)

ups... vor lauter "frühjahrsplanung" den schraeg doch total vergessen...  

winke winke ...

von mir natürlich auch alles gute, gesundheit und viele km für 2006.. 


mfg black


----------



## black (8. Februar 2006)

ups... vor lauter "frühjahrsplanung" den schraeg doch total vergessen...  

winke winke ...

von mir natürlich auch alles gute, gesundheit und viele km für 2006.. 


@ derk... 

hab mir das ovl grad angesehn...
zwischen ahrbrück und nürburg alles fahrbar, wohl hinter adenau richtung reifferscheid gibts probleme.. da gings nicht mehr weiter, war alles verwuchert. kein durchkommen.wer weiss, evtl hat der eifelverein den weg wieder freigeschnitten... schaun me mahhl..

meinweg ging dann nach antweiler..
habs mal im ovl dargestellt.. 
lila= nicht fahrbar (Verwucherung)
rot= mein weg

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2006)

Danke fü rdie Glückwünsche    
Hab euch auch was von meinem Geburtstagsgeschenk mitgebracht.
Meine bessere Hälfte hat mit zwei schöne Bücher geschenkt. Davon gibts
jetzt ersteinmal die Thementouren des Nationalparks von Nr.1 bis Nr.7.

Mit der gemeinsamen Tour is keine schlechte Idee ! Dann muss ich nur mal wieder meine Kondition auf vordermann bringen, die Grippe und die Woche Dienstreise im Januar hat ganz schön reingeböngt ! Aber das wird schon wieder  

Mal sehn wenn ich noch Bock hab hack ich die 9 Thementouren Rureifel auch noch fix rein !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2006)

So, hab mich doch noch durchgewurschtelt. Anbei noch die Thementouren Nr. 1 bis 11 in der Rureifel !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2006)

Moin ! Jetzgibts nochmal 9 Wanderwege:
- Sonnenweg ( Blankenheim - Ahrdorf )
- Wacholderweg ( Blankenheim - Ahrdorf )
- Urftalweg ( Blankenheim - Kall )
- Zitterwaldweg ( Udenbreth - Losheim )
- Fürstin Margaretha Rundweg ( Schuld )
- Grüne Hölle Rundweg ( Nürburg )
- Hocheifel Rundweg ( Nürburg )
- Ordensritter Rundweg ( Nürburg )
- Mühlenrundweg ( Nürburg / Ahrtal, einmal ASCII und einmal Binär mit Mühlen )
Viel Spass


----------



## XCRacer (10. Februar 2006)

Du bist Spitze schraeg 
Ich pflege deine Wanderrouten über's Wochenende auf meiner Seite ein.

Das mit der gemeinsamen Tour sollten wir nicht aus dem Auge verlieren. Ich kann allerdings frühstens Mitte April. Vorher hat Marathon-Training bei mir Priorität.

Grüüüße XCR


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2006)

Marathon mitti Füss oder mitti Rad ? Bei mir wirds auch noch was dauern bis ich wieder auf Stand bin ! Komme diesen Winter irgendwie nich so richtug in Schuss ....


----------



## black (11. Februar 2006)

jungs, als ich den threat geöffnet hab, dachte ich hmmm ob hier wohl einer schreibt? 
und nun ist so ein überwältigendes Ergebnis rausgekommen. 

da haben wir ja (fast) die ganze Nordeifel flächendeckend im Kasten.
Respekt an schraeg mit seinem einsatz hier..  

ich hab noch nen mtb führer südeifel...  

da sollten wir noch was nettes in der region rausgekitzelt bekommen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2006)

Jo, hab mir das ganze hier auch auf son Blättchen vom Eifelverein aufgezeichnet und darauf fehlt nur noch eine Route, der Moselhöhenweg. Ansonsten ham wir an den langen Wanderwegen so ziemlich alles was es da gibt.

Naja, so groß war mein Einsatz jetz auch nich, hab ja meistens nur die Wege fertiggefrösselt die andere schon begonnen hatten. Was will man ausserdem sonst an langen Winterabenden machen ?

Was mich daran auch fasziniert hat ist was man doch gemeinsam leisten kann wenn mehrere Leute die gleichen Interessen verbindet, man sich aber im Grunde kaum kennt !

Und ich denke da is noch viel mehr drin, wenn ich bedenke das ich jetzt ohne die Wanderwege fürs MTB und RR ca. 150 OVL's aus der Eifel auf dem Rechner habe.


----------



## Derk (11. Februar 2006)

Ich schließe mich an.

Auch mir hat´s hier mit Euch viel Spass gemacht .

Wenn ich mal wieder in der Nettersheimer / Mechernicher Gegend rumkurve, werde ich Euch vorher per PN informieren.

Seit drei Jahren fahre ich mit meinem Sohn  im Frühjahr mehrtägig durch die Eifel. Ich würde ja gerne  mal nicht auf den "normalen" Radrouten fahren sondern auf einem der Wanderwege. Wegen unseres Gepäcks (Zelt, Schlafsack usw. )  geht das leider nicht.  Oder weiss einer von Euch eine Lösung für dieses logistische Problem ?

Schönes Wochenende wünscht
Derk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2006)

Der einzigste Vorschlag für dein logistisches Problem waäre von meiner Seite:

a) Begleitfahrzeug   

oder 
b) so wie ich es eigentlich auch vorhab in einer pension oder jugendherrberge zu übernachten.

Aber wenn du deine Frühjahrsrunde mit deinem Sohnemann hier bei mir vorbei planst dann sag mal bescheid vielleicht gibts hier ja noch den ein oder anderen Trail den du noch nicht kennst !


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (12. Februar 2006)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzigste Vorschlag für dein logistisches Problem waäre von meiner Seite:
> 
> a) Begleitfahrzeug



Ok, pscheit.
Im Ernst, entweder auf die harte Tour = ISO Matte, Leichtschlafsack und TARP (Plane) oder auf das TOPEAK Zelt warten
oder 


			
				schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> b) so wie ich es eigentlich auch vorhab in einer pension oder jugendherrberge zu übernachten.



...was mittlerweile wieder besser gehen müßte, in den 80zigern war die Unterkunftsdichte in der Eifel schlechter als heute.

Tip für Monreal: Weingalerie artarus: Nichtraucherhaus, korrektes Frühstück
Könnte das große M sponsorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich danke für die Ratschläge und merke folgendes an:

a)  die "*harte Tour"* scheidet  aus ( abgesehen von Bequemlichkeitsmotiven  würde mir auch meine beste Ehefrau von allen  gewaltig auf´s Dach steigen, würde ich meinem Sohnemann Bundeswehrbiwakverhältnisse 7 Jahre vor seiner   und  38 Jahre nach meiner eigenen Dienstzeit zumuten).

*Begleitfahrzeug* setzt eine größere Gruppe voraus .

b)  *Jugendherbergen* - daran hatte ich seinerzeit auch gedacht und meine Familie beim Jugendherbergswerk angemeldet.  Was war das dann für ein Frust,  Schlafplätze zu reservieren für die vorgesehenen Tourtermine.  Es sind halt zu viele gleichzeitig auf die Idee gekommen.

c)  *Privatunterkünfte *(preiswert, einfach ..)
sind wohl die vernünftigste Lösung. Nur : wo sind sie ?


Also rege ich an,  doch einfach mal - wie bei den HWW -  eine Sammlung der empfehlenswerten Privatunterkünfte  mit radfahrerfreundlichen Gastwirten anzulegen und hier zu veröffentlichen.

Renee, hast Du noch Platz für eine solche Sammlung ?


----------



## XCRacer (12. Februar 2006)

Bei Mehrtages-Touren suche ich mir spontan eine Pension. Außerhalb der Ferien ist es eigentlich kein Problem, in der Eifel eine Unterkunft zu finden. Ab 20/Nacht ist man dabei. Dafür bekommt man ein weiches Bettchen und 'ne warme Dusche. Wer planen will, besellt sich den Ferienkatalog.

Unter www.bettundbike.de finden sich radlerfreundliche Betriebe in ganz Deutschland.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2006)

Hier kann man auch nach Unterkünften suchen :
http://www.eifel.de/go/unterkuenfte.html
http://www.eifel.info/


----------



## black (12. Februar 2006)

ich persönlich fahre nur mit rucksack und dieser ist auf das nötigste beschränkt.
(halt die sachen die man(n) aussschließlich zum biken benutzt)

bin vor 2 jahren nettersheim - trier - Bernkastel Kues - gerolstein gefahren.
JH Trier und Bernkastel-Kues sind perfekte Jugendherbergen.die kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Trier modern an der mosel gelegen mit top zimmern und bikegarage, die jh bernkastel - kues liegt wunderschön auf der höhe in alten gemäuern.. super nette leute, bikegarage, top frühstück einfach genial. die tour ging übers wochenende und da war in den jh'S platz ohne ende..  !
naja muss jeder selber für sich entscheiden. ich bevorzuge jh's und pensionen..!

mfg black

in *nettersheim* gibts für radler und biker  gute übernachtungsmöglichkeiten:

http://www.nettersheim.de/Seiten/Tourismus/Wohnmobilhafen.php

http://www.nettersheim.de/Seiten/Tourismus/Selbstversorgerhaus.php

das guiding übernimmt meine wenigkeit..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2006)

Hab nochmal was für Euch ! Während meine Freundinn heute Muffins gebacken hat, haben die Kartenzwerge wieder zugeschlagen und den Moselhöhenweg gezeichnet. Leider hat es nicht ganz gereicht so das eine kleine Lücke zwischen Klüsserath und Schweich klaffte. Ich hab das ganze dann versucht anhand der Beschreibung im Eifelführer zu schliessen. Also die Strecke Schweich - Klüsserath ohne Gewähr


----------



## supasini (12. Februar 2006)

wir (meine Frau und ich) sind schon 3x mit den MTBs mehrere Tage durch die Eifel gefahren (Bericht auf meiner HP): eine Unterkunft findet sich in allen "größeren" Städten oder touristisch erschlossenen Gebieten, das war eigentlich bisher weniger unser Problem. Schwieriger ist die Verpflegung tagsüber (!): wenn man die Alpen gewohnt ist findet man in der Eifel zu einer ganz neuen Bescheidenheit.
Allerdings sind die angesprochenen 20/Nacht m.E. sehr optimistisch, ich würde eher 30-35 für ÜF ansetzen, Gesamtkosten liegen in der Eifel (wie in den Alpen) bei ca. 50  / Tag.


----------



## XCRacer (12. Februar 2006)

> Allerdings sind die angesprochenen 20/Nacht m.E. sehr optimistisch



Daun - Gasthaus Pension Oster, 22 DZ-ÜF
Daun - Hotel Alwine, 16 DZ-ÜF
Gerolstein, See Hotel am Stausee, 22 DZ-ÜF
Gerolstein, Hildegard Eich, 20 DZ-ÜF
Manderscheid, Gaststätte Kupferpfanne, 22 DZ-ÜF
Manderscheid, Gästehaus Schleidweiler, 13,50 DZ-ÜF

...könnte ich jetzt beliebig fortsetzen ;-)


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (12. Februar 2006)

Harte Tour:
38 Jahre nach: geschenkt, 7 Jahre davor: auch. Aber so dazwischen ist das ne Klasse Erfahrung: eine Woche nur draußen.
Unseren ersten Alpen x und unsere erste Moselhöhenwegbefahrung haben wir so gemacht. 
Wer angebotene Unterkünfte checken will, googelt mal bei unseren motorisierten niederländischen Kollegen, die nehmens beim Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis sehr genau.
Zum Moselhöhenweg:
Hier die Eifelseite, für die Kosmopoliten unter euch reiche ich die Hunsrückseite noch nach. 
Ursprünglich nahm der M keine Rücksicht auf Wandervereinsgrenzen und wechselte munter die Moselseite. Mir gefallen die nachträglich sklavisch an den Flusslauf gehefteten Wegstücke aber nicht so gut wie der ursprüngliche Verlauf auf den Eifel- und Hunsrückhöhen.
Der Eifelverein weist nur die Strecke Moselweiß - Schweich aus, die Anfahrt von Koblenz Hbf hab ich drangehängt.
Es gibt Abweichungen zwischen Papier und DIGI Karte, ich habe mich an die Papierversion gehalten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. Februar 2006)

Die Kartenzwerge ham nochmal zugeschlagen. Hab heute noch den letzten der Hauptwanderwege zusammengebröselt. Der Maas-Rhein-Weg. War nicht besonders schwierig da er ausschliesslich auf HWW verläuft. Musste also nur die entsprechenden HWW einblenden und nachzeichnen.  

Das ganze gilt natürlich wieder für den Bereich der die Eifel kreuzt. 

Somit wären die langen HWW des Eifelvereins komplett. Soll ich den Eifelverein mal anschreiben ob die da interesse dran haben ? 



Weiss eigentlich irgendwer wann die BLOG's wieder da sein sollen ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (17. Februar 2006)

sorry for off topic, hier der Moselhöhenweg auf der Hunsrückseite.


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2006)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich den Eifelverein mal anschreiben ob die da interesse dran haben ?


Ich befürchte, dass die das falsch verstehen. Die sehen dann Horden von Mountainbikern, die ihre Wanderwege bis zur Unkenntlichkeit zerfahren. Ich habe auf meiner Seite das Wort Mountainbiker vermieden und uns als "andere Naturfreunde" bezeichnet. 

Außerdem, wer bei Google nach GPS-Daten von Wanderwegen des Eifelvereins sucht, wird schnell fündig.

K.A. wg dem Bloggs


----------



## Derk (17. Februar 2006)

Begleitfahrzeug schrieb:
			
		

> sorry for off topic, hier der Moselhöhenweg auf der Hunsrückseite.



Hallo Begleitfahrzeug,

nach dem Extrahieren kann ich die Geogrid-Datei nicht öffnen, auch nicht unter Einsatz der TOP50 Rheinlandpfalz ..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Februar 2006)

schraeg schrieb:
			
		

> Somit wären die langen HWW des Eifelvereins komplett. Soll ich den Eifelverein mal anschreiben ob die da interesse dran haben ?




Ok, hat sich somit erledigt ! Wer googelt wird fündig !


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (17. Februar 2006)

@derk, habs ausprobiert: Ohne Probleme! Wie siehts bei den anderen aus?
Hab die TOPV4, sollte aber keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2006)

Das Problem hatten wir schon mal und wurde hier beschrieben.

Darum bin ich ja für txt-Format. Da kann jeder was mit anfangen. 

Begleitfahrzeugs ovl-binär-Datei umfasst 17 Routen, die in Top50-Trans in txt umgewndelt werden müssen. Dann müssen die einzelnen Koordinatenblöcke von Hand in einer txt in der richtigen Reihenfolge kopiert werden. Anschließend kann man die fertige txt in nahezu jedem Program laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black (17. Februar 2006)

hi mädels..
@xcracer, wenn du mir die txt als ovl. senden köntest wäre ich dir sehr verbunden..  
hab von dir nh top trans aber der möchte bei der umwandlung von txt. in ovl immer fugawi haben. aber das hab ich nicht. benutz ausschliesslich top50v4. 
danke für die ovl...


----------



## XCRacer (18. Februar 2006)

Moselhöhenweg Hunsrückseite als ASCII-txt und ASCII-ovl

...alles mit NH-Top50trans


----------



## black (18. Februar 2006)

yeah! ich habs endlichauch mal geschafft ne txt in ovl umzuwandeln...

kann ja ganz einfach sein..


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (2. März 2006)

Schön, wenn man einen großen Bruder hat, der gräbt dann solche links aus:


....der Tipp der Stunde.

EADS hat den GeogridViewer erweitert ( endlich ).
Mit Update der vorhanden GeoGrid-Version auf  V3.2 und Installation des Plugin NavTrax kann man jetzt auch direkt auf der Top50 Wegpunkte anlegen, Routen kreieren, Tracks drauf laden, usw..
Alles was das Herz begehrt. Super. Kein hin- und herwandeln mehr.

Hier der Link zum Download: http://www.eads.net/web/lang/de/1024/content/OF00000000400003/9/28/32952289.html

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. März 2006)

nettes Update


----------



## XCRacer (3. März 2006)

Mir wird das Potenzial des NavTrax jetzt erst bewusst. Ist echt 'ne feine Sache. Die Exportfunktion ins trk-Format ist auch ganz nützlich.

Super


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. März 2006)

Schade, ich habe noch den GeogridViewer Verson 1.1, finde aber nirgend eine Update-Möglichkeit auf 2.0 oder höher, kann also besagtes Super-Update nicht ausführen  . Hat da jemand eine Idee....?


----------



## Derk (3. März 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, ich habe noch den GeogridViewer Verson 1.1, finde aber nirgend eine Update-Möglichkeit auf 2.0 oder höher, kann also besagtes Super-Update nicht ausführen  . Hat da jemand eine Idee....?


 
Wenn denn da eine ne´gute Idee hat, ich tät´s auch gern wissen ....


----------



## black (3. März 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, ich habe noch den GeogridViewer Verson 1.1, finde aber nirgend eine Update-Möglichkeit auf 2.0 oder höher



guckt mal hier: http://www.lverma.nrw.de/produkte/topographische_karten/cd_rom/top50_v4/Top50_v4.htm


----------



## black (3. März 2006)

********....   muss man 2.0 haben.. UUPPSSSSS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (3. März 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> ********.... muss man 2.0 haben.. UUPPSSSSS


 
....muss man mal nach Nettersheim fahren .......?


----------



## black (3. März 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> ....muss man mal nach Nettersheim fahren .......?



hab gehört das Nettersheim ein wunderschönes Eifeldörfchen sein soll...


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. März 2006)

...mit einem "Holzkompetenzzentrum", welches ich bald besuchen komme....


----------



## Eifelsack (14. März 2006)

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe eine einfache Übersichtskarte aus den Tracks der HWW gebastelt. Es handelt sich um eine Vektor Karte, aus der man eine Detailkarten für die meisten GPS Handgeräte erstellen kann. Es ist nur eine sehr grobe Karte (Wege und einige Ortschaften) die aber beliebig verfeinert werden kann. Die Karte liegt im sog. Polish Format vor *.mp. Zum anzeigen oder editieren der Karte braucht ihr das Shareware Programm GPSMapedit (benötigte Version ist kostenlos).
Um zu zeigen was mit einer Vektorkarte alles möglich ist, befindet sich in der Zip Datei ein kleiner Ausschnitt einer selbst erstellten Karte meines Heimatreviers. Hier wird z.B. unterschieden zwischen Strassen, asphaltierten Wegen, Waldwegen und Trails.

Inhalt HWW.zip:
Beispiel.mp	Ausschnitt selbst erstellte Karte.
HWW.mp	      Übersicht HWW Eifel
HWW.imi	       Detailkarte für Magellan Explorist s/w

Download HWW.zip (200KB) http://rapidshare.de/files/15512745/HWW.zip.html

Download GPSMapedit http://www.geopainting.com/en/

Deutsch Anleitung GPSMapedit http://www.blauesboot.de/MapEditManual/

Interrasant wäre wenn einige Biker ihr Heimatrevier nach einem gemeinsamen Standart erfassen und man diese Karten dann zusammenfügen würde. So erhält man dann eine mehr oder weniger flächendecken Karte die man für fast alle GPS Handgeräte nutzbar machen könnte.
Solch eine Karte kann man nirgendwo kaufen. Es wäre eben ein Karte von Bikern für Biker.

Gruß aus der Eifel


----------



## supasini (15. März 2006)

ich finde das ja alles toll und spannend, habe auch selber ein GPS-Gerät - allein: wie bedient man den ganzen Kram? Ich brauche dringend eine Einweisung! Ich komme mir vor wie der absolute Noob, aber das ist wahrscheinlich normal, oder?
Also: wo kann man GPSsen lernen?


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. März 2006)

@Supasini: Entsprechende "Einweisungskurse" gab es von Juchhu. Ein Kurs sollte ursprünglich im Herbst/Winter vorigen Jahres stattfinden, steht aber noch aus. Der liest diesen Post hier sicherlich und wird sozusagen "erinnert"  . Guckst Du hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=155509

Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen (habe seit Jahresanfang auch ein Vista C): Langsam an die einzelnen Funktionen herantasten, ausprobieren  . Irgendwann hat man zumindest die Grundfunktionen einigermaßen intus.


----------



## black (15. März 2006)

Eifelsack schrieb:
			
		

> Interrasant wäre wenn einige Biker ihr Heimatrevier nach einem gemeinsamen Standart erfassen und man diese Karten dann zusammenfügen würde. So erhält man dann eine mehr oder weniger flächendecken Karte die man für fast alle GPS Handgeräte nutzbar machen könnte.
> Solch eine Karte kann man nirgendwo kaufen. *Es wäre eben ein Karte von Bikern für Biker*.
> 
> Gruß aus der Eifel




soweit  alles gut, aber dann werden irgendwann welche die ganze sache kopieren und die ganze eifel wird von kommerziellen Veranstaltern abgemäht. Die machen dann den Reibach..  


ich find die wege wie xcracer sie auf seiner seite  dokumentiert hat, völlig ausreichend "von bikern zu bikern" 
Link: http://www.xcracer.de/wandern_gps_touren.htm

sry ist meine meinung..


----------



## Derk (15. März 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das ja alles toll und spannend, habe auch selber ein GPS-Gerät - allein: wie bedient man den ganzen Kram? Ich brauche dringend eine Einweisung! Ich komme mir vor wie der absolute Noob, aber das ist wahrscheinlich normal, oder?
> Also: wo kann man GPSsen lernen?


 
Was für ein Gerät nennst Du denn Dein eigen ?


----------



## supasini (21. März 2006)

GPS:
eTrex Vista C

Software:
Fugawi
Top50 NRW (V3)
Topo50 Deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (26. März 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde das ja alles toll und spannend, habe auch selber ein GPS-Gerät - allein: wie bedient man den ganzen Kram? Ich brauche dringend eine Einweisung! Ich komme mir vor wie der absolute Noob, aber das ist wahrscheinlich normal, oder?
> Also: wo kann man GPSsen lernen?


 
Hallo,

hard- und softwaremäßig bist Du ja schon sehr gut gerüstet.

Hast Du denn die Programme (Topo Deutschland, Top50NRW, Fugawi) schon auf Deinen PC geladen ?



Zur Vorbereitung eines kleinen Seminars privatissime et gratis folgende Vorfragen :

Hast Du Deine TOP50 NRW CD vollständig auf Deinen PC kopiert und anschließend in FUGAWI integriert ?

Auch mit dem etrex-Vista verfügst Du nur über einen Speicher von 20 MB; Du kannst also nicht das gesamte Kartenmaterial der TOPO Deutschland mit einem Schwung übertragen auf den Garmin; Du mußt Dir halt das Gebiet aussuchen, für welches Du Dich jeweils interessierst und übertragen; schon mal gemacht ?

Hast Du schon mal einen Track am PC erstellt unter Verwendung von FUGAWI in Kombination mit TOP50 NRW ?

Als "Seminarleiter" bin ich sicherlich nicht so gut wie der Martin Nettersheim. Aber ich kann mittlerweile einigermaßen mit dem Gerät umgehen und könnte Dir diese Kenntnisse gerne vermitteln auch schon vor Juchhu´s Veranstaltung , die ja erst in ein paar Wochen stattfindet. Dann könntest Du schon vorher wenigstens Deine Touren am PC vorbereiten, den so erstellten Track auf den Garmin übertragen und dann in natura nachfahren.

Mach mal einen Vorschlag wann und wo dieses "Vorseminar" stattfinden könnte.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## supasini (27. März 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hard- und softwaremäßig bist Du ja schon sehr gut gerüstet.
> 
> Hast Du denn die Programme (Topo Deutschland, Top50NRW, Fugawi) schon auf Deinen PC geladen ?



Alle Programme auf PC und Laptop installiert 



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Vorbereitung eines kleinen Seminars privatissime et gratis folgende Vorfragen :
> 
> Hast Du Deine TOP50 NRW CD vollständig auf Deinen PC kopiert und anschließend in FUGAWI integriert ?



ja, aber die Integration in FuGaWi geht nicht! Funzt nur, wenn ich aus dem CD-Laufwerk starte, lästig! Lösung? (Nein, ich habe kein vortuelles LW mehr frei, die beiden, die ich mit Nero installiert habe sind mit images dauerhaft belegt, die ich auch "ständig" benötige)



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mit dem etrex-Vista verfügst Du nur über einen Speicher von 20 MB; Du kannst also nicht das gesamte Kartenmaterial der TOPO Deutschland mit einem Schwung übertragen auf den Garmin; Du mußt Dir halt das Gebiet aussuchen, für welches Du Dich jeweils interessierst und übertragen; schon mal gemacht ?



ja, habe unseren Bereich (Köln/Aachen/Eifel) drin



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du schon mal einen Track am PC erstellt unter Verwendung von FUGAWI in Kombination mit TOP50 NRW ?



versucht, habe aber irgendwo nen Fehler gemacht und dann entnervt auf später verschoben



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Als "Seminarleiter" bin ich sicherlich nicht so gut wie der Martin Nettersheim. Aber ich kann mittlerweile einigermaßen mit dem Gerät umgehen und könnte Dir diese Kenntnisse gerne vermitteln auch schon vor Juchhu´s Veranstaltung , die ja erst in ein paar Wochen stattfindet. Dann könntest Du schon vorher wenigstens Deine Touren am PC vorbereiten, den so erstellten Track auf den Garmin übertragen und dann in natura nachfahren.


 
Mach mal einen Vorschlag wann und wo dieses "Vorseminar" stattfinden könnte.

Gruß
Derk[/QUOTE]

wo wohnst du denn? ich residiere in Euskirchen...
Danke für das Angebot, martin


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (31. März 2006)

fred mal wieder nach oben kram, hier eine korrektur zum HWW1, im Elztal. Der ausgeschilderte Weg ist seit mindestens 3 Jahren auf die andere Seite in die Teufelskammer verlegt. Let op, die alte Wegführung ist privatisiert, kein Durchkommen mehr.
Meine dringende Empfehlung für den Abschnitt Burg Eltz - Moselkern
Da dies die Zuführungsroute alkoholisierter fußkranker Busladungen ist: Ausweichen! Da hier auch landschaftlich nix mehr kommt, was man nicht ab Müsch zu genüge gehabt hat, fährt man von der  Burg Eltz 300 m bachaufwärts bis zur Brücke und steigt in den M nach Treis ein. 
Für die zusätzlichen 170 hm entschädigt ein geniales Eifelpanorama und nach Wahl eine verblockte Abfahrt nach Treis, die sich bei Bedarf auf dem Fahrweg von den Windhäuserhöfen aus umgehen läßt.
Und zur Ergänzung eine Spange vom Moselhöhenweg Hunsrück auf Eifelseite mit Einbindung von Bullay, bekanntlich Eilzugstation und damit für den kombinierten Bikeverkehr gönstich gelegen.
Eifelseite ist bis zur Marienburg ein schicker Pfad, auch rauf fahrbar, während der Original M von / nach Alf den Aussichtsturm auf dem Prinzenkopf leider ausspart und öde auf Asphalt verläuft.
Hunsrückseite ist ein nett geschwungener Wirtschaftsweg durch Laubwald, rauf wie runter gut zu fahren.


----------



## XCRacer (1. April 2006)

Super 
Werde ich auf meiner HP ändern und den Tipp für die Alternative irgendwo unterbringen.


----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo Eifelaner

Wir (MTB-Treff Omerbach), haben kurzentschlossen eine Ferienwohnung in Esch (zwischen Jünkerath und Blankenheim) für den 15.06. - 18.06. gebucht.

Wer GPS-Touren für die Region hat, möchte mir doch bitte welche zukommen lassen. Klasse wäre ebenfalls, wenn jemand sich für den Freitag oder den Samstag als Guide zur Verfügung stellt.

Wir sind 6 - 7 Leute und wollen Touren bis zu ca.80km fahren.
Wäre schön, wenn sich so kurzfristig jemand fände.

Ab morgen 11Uhr bin ich nur noch per Handy erreichbar. Einfach kurz klingeln lassen, ich rufe dann zurück, damit keine unnötigen Kosten für den Guide entstehen >> 0172 89 50 548

Grüße René


----------



## eifelmaen (14. Juni 2006)

Wenn du einen guten Guide suchst... wir waren vor 3 Jahren mal einige Tage in Blankenheim, da hatten wir den Jürgen Klatt als Guide. Wohnt in Rohr bei Blankenheim, Telefonnummer habe ich nicht mehr. Jürgen fuhr damals MTB-Europameisterschaft und kennt die Gegend natürlich super gut. Waren superklasse Touren, wunderbar zügig gefahren. Wenn Jürgen keine Zeit hat, versuch es mal bei seinem Bruder, den Namen kenne ich nicht mehr, aber der war meine ich Radsportwart beim Blankenheimer Sportverein.

Vielleicht hilft es dir was...

Gruß aus Monschau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (14. Juni 2006)

Danke! black hat uns schon eine Tour zusammen gestellt und wird uns eventuell an einem Tag begleiten. Das reicht erstmal


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke! black hat uns schon eine Tour zusammen gestellt und wird uns eventuell an einem Tag begleiten. Das reicht erstmal


Dann seid ihr ja bestens aufgehoben


----------



## XCRacer (18. August 2006)

Feine ovl-Quelle gefunden: www.egotrek.de

*EDIT!!!!*

Die vorher angezeigten Tracks funktionierten teilweise nicht!
Ich habe diese Dateien durch die brauchbaren ersetzt.

Mann kann beim Durchstöbern der Seite egotrek davon ausgehen, dass wenn die ovl eine Größe von 397kb hat, diese NICHT funktioniert.

Das sind nur die KOSTENLOSEN Tracks!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. August 2006)

Hast du denen die Kohle rüberwachsen lassen ?
Auf der Webseite steht was von 1 pro Wanderweg.
Für lau runterziehen geht ja wohl nich. Fänd ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich kacke !
Andere Seiten bieten GPS-Tracks auch auch für lau an.  

Aber die ZIP-Dateien sind schon ziemlich geil


----------



## XCRacer (18. August 2006)

Wieso Kohle? Kann doch jeder saugen.

Die Region anklicken und dann links Downloadbereich. Schon liegen dir die ovls zur Verfügung


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. August 2006)

Schau mal in die Bedingungen !  Oder versuch mal die Tracks von der Rureifel zu ziehen, bei mir kommt da immer was von wegen Benutzername und Passwort und wenn ich rechtsklick mit "Ziel speicher ..." versuch dann hat di eOVL Datei 1 kB und kann von der TOP50 Software nicht gelesen werden.


----------



## XCRacer (19. August 2006)

Hast rechts, schraeg!

Ein paar funktionieren jedoch. Siehe oben (EDIT)

Gruß René

PS: Hier schon mal reingeschaut? http://www.eifel-gps.de/rubrik.php?rub_kurz=wan&PHPSESSID=c54479862bf5b6a29a3321beab3e0590

PPS: ...oder hier? http://www.eifelbike.de/mainframe.asp?lang=de&e1=139
Leider habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden, welches Format die Tracks haben. Leider keine Dateiendung


----------



## slotrace (21. August 2006)

.trk

Gruß
Michael


----------



## XCRacer (21. August 2006)

slotrace schrieb:
			
		

> .trk


Fugawi sagt Nö


----------



## on any sunday (21. August 2006)

So als Tipp, die Datei einfach mit einem Texteditor öffnen, im Kopftext steht dann meistens drin, was für eine Datei das ist, z.B. bei Eifel Bike das Zisterzensier Kloster ist eine PCX5 Track Datei.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (21. August 2006)

Fugawi sagt Nö
NH Top50 trans sagt Nö
g7towin sagt "G7ToWin hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden."

Hach ihr seit so süß. Ihr macht es immer superspannend...


*...welche Anwendung zum Öffnen, bitte !!!*


----------



## on any sunday (21. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Fugawi sagt Nö
> NH Top50 trans sagt Nö
> g7towin sagt "G7ToWin hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden."
> 
> ...



Sach doch einfach, welcher Track bzw. welche Datei Schwierigkeiten macht.  

PCX5 läßt sich mit GPS TrackMaker oder TTQV problemlos öffnen.


----------



## reigi (19. September 2006)

Jetzt ist es geschafft! Ich habe die HWW des Vereins Niederrhein bis ca. auf Höhe von Düsseldorf, ausnahmsweise auch den X1 bis zum Endpunkt in Kleve erfasst. Der Rest folgt, wenn ich mal wieder Lust dazu habe.
Runterladen könnt ihr euch die Files auf meiner Homepage. Inklusiv erklärender Worte findet ihr den Link zum Runterladen hier:
http://www.mtb-heinsberg.de//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=64&Itemid=128


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Oktober 2006)

Aktualisierung Erft-Lieser-Weg ( Nr.3 )  

geht ja nich nach Kommern sondern nach Euskirchen wo er den Erftwanderweg trifft.


----------



## XCRacer (21. Oktober 2006)

Super! Habe ich gleich in meine HP eingepflegt.


----------



## Günni69 (21. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte morgen spontan mit ein paar Leuten die Tour 3 rund um Bad Münstereifel fahren. Ist das auch möglich nur anhand der Beschilderung (soll ja neu gemacht worden sein) oder ist es auf alle Fälle notwendig das Kartenmaterial mitzunehmen? Kartenmaterial habe ich leider nicht und Navi ist auch nicht vorhanden.
Bin die Tour schonmal unter Führung von Eifelwolf mitgefahren, aber da habe ich nicht so wirklich auf den Streckenverlauf geachtet.  
Ist zwar jetzt alles etwas kurzfristig, aber vielleicht kann mir doch noch jemand weiterhelfen. 

Wer morgen vormittag noch nichts vor hat und vielleicht als Guide aushelfen kann, ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren. Wollten so gegen 9:45 - 10 Uhr starten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Oktober 2006)

War letzte Woche noch in der Gegend unterwegs, also ich muss sagen das sich die Markierung der MTB-Routen schon verbessert hat, zumindest auf dem Teilstück was ich jetz gesehn hab (BAM bis Decke Tönnes )  

Aber wenn du nen Kompass hast und nen einigermassen guten Orientierungssinn dann geht das schon ohne Karten selbst wenn man sich mal verfährt !


----------



## supasini (22. Oktober 2006)

mit der kleinen Karte und etwas Geduld geht die Tour, GPS-Track findest du bei Bedarf auf meiner HP. http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/EU-Touren/eu-touren.html#BAM03


----------



## Günni69 (23. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps, aber sind dann doch eine andere Tour gefahren. 
Werde die BaMü Toru aber sicher nochmal in Angriff nehmen, da sie mir sehr gut gefallen hat beim erstenmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (24. Oktober 2006)

Beim Stöbern habe ich entdeckt, dass die LAndesvermessungsämter der Nachbarn He und RP  auf ihren Seiten OVL-Dateien zu vielen Wander- und RAdwegen veröffentlicht haben unter :

für Hessen :
http://www.hvbg.hessen.de/internethkvv/broker.jsp?uMen=63460e5c-58a1-c301-3da9-0d94b80f348b

für RP:
http://www.lvermgeo.rlp.de/freizeit/

 

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2007)

Hallöle ! Neues von der GPS-Front:
Habe eben mal zwei Radwanderwege für die Familie in meine TOP 50 gehackt:
den neuen Neffelbach Radweg und die erlebnisroute Rhein Erft. Beide kann man kombinieren und kann somit von Heimbach bis nach Kölle fahren. Vielleicht interessierts ja jemand, viel Spaß damit !


----------



## Derk (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo Schraeg,

danke schön für Deine Bemühungen; ich hab die beiden Dateien direkt runter geladen
Gruß
Derk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2008)

Moinsen ! Sitz hier gerade am Rechner und hab was im Netz gestöbert, bin dabei auf den neuen Trassenverlauf des Eifelsteigs gestossen. Hab die Etappen aneinander gefrösselt. Der ist momentan allerdings nur in NRW GPS mäßig erfasst. Solld an später bis Tier gehen über insgesamt 300km, vielleicht wirds ja ne nette eifelcross variante für uns biker !

hier der link zu den Dateien:

http://www.hubert-im-netz.de/eifelsteig_neu_nrw.gpx
http://www.hubert-im-netz.de/eifelsteig_neu_nrw.ovl

Einfach mit "Ziel speichern unter ...." runterziehen ! War zu groß zum anhängen !


----------



## XCRacer (6. Februar 2008)

Super Hubert ! Ich habe den Track reduziert, zweigeteilt (für Empfänger, die nur bis 500 Trackpunkte akzeptieren) und in das Allerweltsformat txt konvertiert.

Hier zu finden !


----------



## XCRacer (7. Februar 2008)

Hab mir die halbe Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen, um die Eifelblicke der wirklich toll gemachten Seite www.eifel-blicke.de als GPS-taugliche Wegpunkte zu erfassen.

Das Finden und Einzeichnen in Fugawi war kein Problem. Problematisch wurde der Export dieser Waypoints. Letztenendes habe ich alle WPs auf GPS übertragen und dann mit Mapsource (mit g7towin gehts auch) eingelesen.

In allen verfügbaren Formate gespeichert, in der Hoffnung, dass jeder damit was anfangen kann (txt ist auch dabei  ). 

Für Magicmaps-User ist die IKT-Datei. Dort werden die Punkte als Schilder dargestellt.

Ich hoffe ihr kommt klar. Setze die File später noch auf meine HP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Februar 2008)

Super ! Der Import in TOP50 geht absolut reibungslos mit der gpx Datei, vorrausgesetzt man hat das Navigations Update gemacht !

Hab mir das mal angesehen, das schreit gerade zu nach einer Eifel-Blicke-Verbindungstour. Wird aber ja min. ne 2 Tages Runde. 

Wenn ich übernächste Woche aus dem Wintersport wieder da bin hau ich mich mal ran .... !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Mai 2008)

Nur der Vollständikeit halber:

Der Wildnistrail
"Ziel speichern unter ... "


----------



## XCRacer (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Hubert. Hast du ihn beim Radeln erfasst? Wenn ja in welcher Richtung? René


----------



## supasini (5. Mai 2008)

Wildnistrail - ist das diese ausgeschilderte Waldautobahn zwischen Schleiden und Rursee? Bin ich vorletzten Sonntag mit meinem Weib durch Zufall immer wieder drauf gestoßen. Was ist daran Wildnis?! (wenn's denn dieser "Trail" ist)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2008)

@xc racer: Das ist die Vorlage nach der ich gefahren bin, der aufgzeichnete track hat mehr als 1000 trackpunkte. passt aber ! bin von monschau nach zerkall.

@supasini: richtig genau der wildnis"forstautobahn"trail ! naja 100 % forstautobahn isses nich, sind ein paar trails dabei aber der trailanteil liegt bei max. 10% was meines erachtens der bezeichnung "trail" nicht gerecht wird, siehe auch bericht auf meiner hp.
der ist eigentlich nur ne rein sportliche herausforderung zum km und hm bolzen !


----------



## XCRacer (6. Mai 2008)

Ist auf deiner Seite wirklich gut beschrieben. Den einen oder anderen Trail werde ich bei einer Tour mal einbauen. Fotos sind Klasse!


----------



## XCRacer (7. Mai 2008)

*Bachtäler-Höhenroute* 34 km, 860 Hm

Den beschriebenen Weg kenne ich größtenteils. Anfang ist an der Jägerhausstrasse (Warum eigentlich da?, da ist doch nix! Besser wäre Zweifall... ) .

Es geht über breite Forstautobahnen bergan bis Raffelsbrand. Über den Peterberg bis kurz vor Simonskall. Hier der erste Trail. Es wird ein Teil des Oberstufenpfädchen bewandert. Schade! Der obere Teil des Oberstufenpfädchen ist ebenso attaktiv...

Ab Simonskall dann breite Wege bis Schmidt. Runter zum Rursee über Forstweg und wieder rauf (klettern) über eine steilen Trail. Dann gehts über "Schöne Aussicht" wieder hinab zum Rursee (Trail, aber kurz).

Den Weg hinauf zum Kermeter habe ich nicht so in Erinnerung. Kann ein netter Trail sein, ber obere Abschnitt ist es sicher nicht! Hinunter zum Urftsee ist sehr schön. Feines Pfädchen!

Ende am Staudamm Urftstaumauer. Was will ich da? (Außer Essen und Trinken) Wie komme ich wieder zurück?? Sehr seltsam...

Alles in allem landschaftlich sicherlich reizvoll !


----------



## XCRacer (7. Mai 2008)

*Buntsandsteinroute *- 37 km, 1180 HM

Ein wahres Trailschmankerl  Wenn ich nicht wüsste, das dieser Streckenwanderweg in Internet frei downloadbar ist, würde ich ihn sicherlich nicht veröffentlichen. Ich sag nur "Dutch Mountains" 

Der Track beginnt am Bahnhof in Kreuzau. Führt erstmal entlang der Rur, analog zum Rur-Radweg. Bei Üdingen schließt er sich mit dem Josef-Schramm-Weg des Eifelvereins zusammen.

Landschaftlich sehr schön, führt er oberhalb des Stausees Obermaubach über den breiten Panoramaweg in Richtung Nideggen. Bei Eugenienstein verlässt er diesen und es geht sehr anspruchsvoll über einen tollen Wandertrail bis zur Nideggener Burg.

Dann gehts weiter über einen klasse Trail unterhalb der Burg. Hier ist am Wochenende oft sehr viel los (!). Dann gehts es weiter über einen weiteren sehr anpruchsvollen Pfad, ständig auf und ab, unterhalb des Effelsdach.

Weiter, am Hs Schöller vorbei über einen traumhaften Trail bis nach Abenden. Hier braucht man stellenweise gute Wanderschuhe (!).

Nun wieder im Rurtal angekommen, geht es wieder zusammen mit dem Josef-Schramm-Weg bis nach Heimbach. Leider kann ich zu diesem Abschnitt nicht viel sagen. Bin da noch nicht so oft gewesen. Soweit ich mich erinnere, wandert man auf guten Forstwegen.

Hinter Heimbach ist der Buntsandstein-Weg wieder für sich, bis er nach einem langen Anstieg oben auf dem Kermeter endet (Bushaltestelle).

Wenn das alles jetzt hier nicht stehen würde, ist dieser Track ein Geheimtip (isser ja jetzt nicht mehr... ) für anspruchsvolles und kletterfreidiges Wandervolk.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ... Den einen oder anderen Trail werde ich bei einer Tour mal einbauen....



Den oberhalb Leykaul kann ich dir ans Herz legen.



XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Nun wieder im Rurtal angekommen, geht es wieder zusammen mit dem Josef-Schramm-Weg bis nach Heimbach. Leider kann ich zu diesem Abschnitt nicht viel sagen. Bin da noch nicht so oft gewesen. Soweit ich mich erinnere, wandert man auf guten Forstwegen.



Genau, Hab mal ne Toru gemacht über den Josef-Schramm-Weg druchs Rurtal, Trailanteil heir recht gering, aber landschaftlich Toll !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo Jungs ! Schon gesehen ? Der Eifelverein bietet jetz auf seiner Homepage  die Wanderwege auch als GPS-Datei an !

Frag mich ob die die selber aufgezeichnet haben ?    

http://www.eifelverein.de/go/wanderwege.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergbeisser (21. Juni 2008)

hallo leute
ich würde gerne mal eine tour, die ihr gepostet habt nachfahren. oft sehe ich die koordinaten in euren *.zip´s als textdateien hinterlegt. ich habe einen garmin vista hcx und nutze garmin mapsource mit der deutschland topo 2 karte. wie kann ich denn die ganzen koordinaten importieren?
wäre nice, wenn ihr mir kurz helfen könntet. 
danke & gruss
mario


----------



## XCRacer (21. Juni 2008)

Ich arbeite kaum mit mapsource. Ein guter Online-Konvertierer gibt's zB. bei gpsies.com. txt hochladen und in das Wunschformat konvertieren.

Die Tracks zu den Wanderwegen sind übrigens keine Touren, sondern lediglich Aufzeichnungen der offiziellen Eifelverein Wanderwegen.

Die Tracks auf eifelverein.de sind deutlich aktueller, als die hier im Thread geposteten. Der Verlauf der HWWs verändert sich ab und zu mal.


----------



## bergbeisser (22. Juni 2008)

okay danke vielmals für deine tips 
schönes wochenende 

grüsse 
mario


----------



## eifelermaettes (24. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,
sind am von Kronenburg aus WE den "Wacholderweg" bis Ahrdorf und dann über den "Sonnenweg" zurück nach Kronenburg.
Der "Sonnenweg" war ja O.K., aber der s.g. "Wachholderweg" war eine aneinanderreihung von geteerten Waldautobahnen.
Hat vielleicht einer von Euch ne schöne Route durch die Wacholder-Gegend um Dollendorf ?

Wir haben im Austausch ein paar unserer Strecken bei gps-Info eingestellt, wenns gefällt:  
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.Männix.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/community/tours.eifeler.html


Grüße aus Kronenburg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2008)

hei maettes,
ich hab da mal vor tagen ne runde von blankenheim aus hin gedreht.
ging auch erst über den brotpfad und sonnenweg am freilinger see vorbei und dann später durch das lampertsbachtal nach dollendorf.

kannst du dir auf meiner hp ansehen, da gibts auch gps:
http://www.hubert-im-netz.de/mtb/mtb_touren/blankenheim_brotpfad.htm


----------



## eifelermaettes (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo Hubert,
danke für Deine Antwort. Damit habe ich jetzt zwei möglichkeiten die Runde zu verbessern.
Zum einen deine Route und zum anderen habe ich den Rhein-Kyll-Weg hier aus dem Threat mit dem Sonnenweg verbunden. Werde am WE die Runde mal abfahren und das Ergebnis berichten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juli 2008)

Moinsen,

ich hab mal wieder was beim stöbern im Netz gefunden: Eifeler Quellenweg.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Juli 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich hab mal wieder was beim stöbern im Netz gefunden: Eifeler Quellenweg.



Bin ich schon öfters gefahren. Technisch leicht, Landschaft super.

Auch sehr schön ist die relativ neue Burgenroute Hellenthal / Nettersheim / Reifferscheid. Habe aber noch keine GPS-Daten dazu. 

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (29. Juli 2008)

Ach, der Jörg lebt auch noch?  Alles fit?

Hab den Quellen weg mal zu einem Track zusammengefasst.
Guckst du: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=emlryizyeqjitydl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (29. Juli 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ach, der Jörg lebt auch noch?  Alles fit?



Aber natürlich, Fitter denn je  Mittlerweile schreibe ich weniger und fahre mehr  
Den Quellenweg habe ich per GPS da schon öfters gefahren.Der liegt ja bei mir vdh  
Fahre jetzt am WE mal die Burgenroute. Mal sehen wie die so ist. Den Teil um Reifferscheid bin ich letztes WE gefahren. War ganz läcka.
GPS-Daten kommen dann.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2008)

Scheint ja auch interessant zu sein. Hab aber auch kein GPS gefunden.
Ist ein Subweg des Eifelsteigs, die sind wohl GPS mäßig noch nicht so verbreitet.
Dafür hab ich beim stöbern den Eifelsteig komplettiert.
Ihr könnt euch auf meiner HP die komplette neue Trassenführung von Kornelimünster bis Trier runterziehen. Hier Klicken

Bietet sich geradezu als Eifelcross an !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. August 2008)

Hallöle,
wollte Samstag den "alten" Eifelsteig mal bafahren. Von Blankeheim bis nach Hause.
XC Racer hat den ja auch schonmal als Nordeifelcross unter die Stollen genommen.
Dabei its mir aufgefallen das der alte Eifelsteig fast die gleiche Routenführung hat wie die ausgeschilderte Burgen-Route. Die nimmt nur noch ein paar Trails an der Wildenburg und Burg Reifferscheid mit. Siehe Bericht.
Allerdings is mir nach Burg Reifferscheid das GPS flöten gegangen, hab von da aus versucht nachzuzeichnen. Bin mal gespannt was spitfire aufgezeichnet hat.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (4. August 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was spitfire aufgezeichnet hat.



Gar nichts  Habe mich zum Rennradfahren über die neue Bahntrasse von Prüm rüber nach St. Vith überreden lassen. Einfach nur klasse.
Wenn es jetzt am Samstag trocken bleibt kommt der zweite Versuch.

Schöne Tourenbeschreibung auf Deiner HP. Aber hört die Burgenroute in Hellenthal auf oder bist Du sie nur nicht weiter gefahren ?

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (4. August 2008)

Scheint tatsächlich teilweise der alte Eifelsteig zu sein >>


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. August 2008)

Also ich meine die Burgen Route hört in Hellenthal auf. Jedenfalls waren dort keine Hinweisschilder mehr zu sehen. Der Einstieg ist einfach zu finden, ein schmaler Pfad geht am bahnhof Blankenheim Wald linke Hand ( also wenn du aus dem Bahnhof raus kommst ) in den Wald, da steht son Pöhlchen mit der Burg drauf. Die Route ist im weiteren verlauf sehr gut eingezeichnet. Wie gesagt hab ich nach Burg Reifferscheid irgendwie den Faden verloren. Hab dann in hellenthal GPS mäßig nachgeladen udn bin dann wieder der alten Eifelsteigroute gefolgt, hier war aber auch nix mehr zu sehen von Hinweisschildern. Nur nachher bei Erkensruhr hab ich die Rur-Olef Route gesichtet, das wär vielleicht ein schöner Anschluss. 

Mal sehn, vielleicht hol ich mir ja mal die Karte "Schleidener Tal" wenn ich mal da in der Ecke bin, 8 Euronen sind ja nicht die Welt.


Wie ist denn so der Radweg nach St. Vith ? Gibts da Rücktransportmöglichkeiten. Denke da weniger an mich sondern an nen Familienausflug !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifelermaettes (5. August 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich habe die Wanderwege aus diesem Threat mal in GoohleEarth zusammengefasst und noch einige von mir hinzugefügt.

Download der KMZ-Datei: --> LINK <--

Mir fehlen leider noch ein parr Bezeichnungen der Wanderwege. Vielleicht kann mir einer helfen.

MfG
Eifeler


----------



## Deleted 18539 (5. August 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wie ist denn so der Radweg nach St. Vith ? Gibts da Rücktransportmöglichkeiten. Denke da weniger an mich sondern an nen Familienausflug !



In dem Abschnitt kaum Steigungen und auch für Familie mit Kindern super zu fahren. Ein schöner restaurierter alter Bahnhof bietet sich zum Snack an. 
Lanschaftlich absolut klasse. Alles ist ganz neu und aalglatt asfaltiert.

Beschreibung

Rücktransportmöglichkeit ist mir keine bekannt.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. August 2008)

hört sich interessant an, 50-60km sollte die family eigentlich schaffen wenns recht eben ist, haben den mosel maare weg ja auch geschafft obwohl der ja eher downhill ist 

@eifelermaettes infos über die Bezeichnung der Wanderwege findest du hier : http://www.eifelverein.de/go/aktivitaeten-kategorie/2_wanderwege_routen.html

Beim Eifelverein findet man ja auch mittlerweile alle Wege in GPS !


----------

